# Bottle Top Filteration



## powders101 (Jun 4, 2012)

By: one8nine

the point to this is its sterile, it works, and you can effortlessly filter 500mL of oil in an hour and do nothing but set it up and squeeze the pump a few times

#1: buy the bottle top filtration system.
you'll need 3 things:
a hand pump
bottle top filters
a glass media bottle to receive.

this is a picture of the hand pump. you don't need the accessories, just the hand pump, and the tube
this is actually a "brake bleeder kit" for a car. MORE THAN WORTH IT.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 4, 2012)

the bottle top filters look like this (attached to a receiver flask)
google "Surfactant-Free Cellulose Acetate NALGENE"
(nylon is also okay. nylon or sf-ca for oil. PES for water)
you want the .22um
be careful when buying filters and receiver flasks
they come in both 33mm and 45mm. it doesn't matter which size you get, as long as the filter matches the flask.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 4, 2012)

this is a media bottle receive.
i like Pyrex best.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 4, 2012)

#2: mix your gear
mix your solvents, powders, oil. 1%-2% BA!
heat.
let them cool to ROOM TEMPERATURE!

i actually heat my gear in a media bottle. after its mixed all in there i put a cloth down in the spaghetti boiler and boil the bottle for an hour.

#3: build your bottle top filtration system
this is pretty simple.
screw the filter onto the flask
hook the vacuum to the hose
hook the hose to the nipple on the side of the filter.
Pour your ROOM TEMP OIL into the top.
always keep the vacuum in the 10 range on the Gauge, and don't let it go below 5.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 4, 2012)

#4: getting it into vials
heres where you have two options.
i take the lazy route and pour the filtered product into a clean beaker and inject that into vials.
a safer option is to attach one of these onto your media bottle to turn it into a giant vial.
"Open Top Caps and Silicone Septa"


----------



## powders101 (Jun 4, 2012)

after this i like to tyndalize. put a cloth at the bottom of a spaghetti boiler so the vials on get direct heat. now boil for 20 minutes, 3 days in a row, 24 hours apart. this is the third stage in clean gear.
1. BA
2. Filter
3. Tyndilize

#5: cleaning up after
throw away your filter after use
as for the media bottle, rinse it with soap and water very well.
then rinse that with 99% isopropyl, or 70% grain, or 70% ethyl alcohol
then rinse that with sterile water
then let that dry.
then put the cap on the media bottle, and tyndilize THAT.
others may do it differently, thats how i do.


----------



## Del25 (Jun 4, 2012)

Great post, I never heard of glass untill now that I am looking into it more. Had two great runs with the preassembled per sanitized nalgin. But after last nights headache of having two of the plastic media bottle crack and start to seep gear all over the place, scrambling to bottle everything, and tr thought of havin to not only refilter it all, bu also through out all of my sterile vials:-(

For the record I used the whattman 22um 1000ml filter during this disaster. Last time the nalgine survived but I will never risk t ever ever again


----------

